# Ucanaccess und Logger



## DrLuzienSanchez (21. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Es hat ja nichts direkt mit den Datenbanken zu tun. Verwende mitunter UCanaccess um in einem Projekt Access DB zu erzeugen. In dem Projekt selbst verwende ich den Standart Logger und da stoße ich auf ein Problem für das ich offenbar zu Doof bin.
UCanaccess verwendet seblst den Logger und "überschreibt" bei der Verwendung meine Logger Parameter. 
Kann ich Ucanaccess's Logger Parameter ausschalten und damit hier auch die Projektübergreifen Logparameter gelten? Oder wie geht man hier am sinnvollsten vor?

VG Hans


----------

